# Moving Servers Tonight!



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

As you may or my not know we have outgrown our current webhost and server and desperately need to upgrade. Over the last couple of months we have had a number of server crashes because of the load which is unacceptable.

After about a month of work looking for a new host and setting up the new server I think we are finally ready to make the move. We are trying to do this as late as possible in the night to avoid downtime for users. If everything goes well though we should be on our new server by Saturday morning. We are hoping for only about 1 hour of downtime probably between 12:00 - 1:00 am CST. 

Thanks for your patience with these outages and hopefully this will all be solved soon. This new server should last us for a few years and hopefully outages will be a vary rare occurrence.

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Donny-MM (Jan 23, 2008)

For the future you may also want to check out www.site5.com for hosting this board if the new server ends up sucking as well. I use them for a vBulletin board that I help run and they are pretty decent. No problems as of yet.

Just something to think about.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks. We use dedicated servers for our network of sites (contractortalk.com and other sites on the same server) which is a little over Site5's head but I have heard they are good for smaller sites.


----------

